# Putting yourself on a rally list



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Due to the rally section being all over the place at the moment:frown2:and none of us the rally admin can do much on here:crying: you can add yourselves to a rally by following these instructions below.

From the old site click on Rallys then Motorhome rally program on the drop down list.

Do *NOT* click on any rally go to the bottom of the page and click on the bit that says

*Sign up for a MHF Motorhome Rally or Meet with no obligation HERE
*
You then get a page with all the rallies and their listings you click on the bit that says

*I want to provisional reserve a place at this Rally*

On the rally you want to attend

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bump just so it don't get lost or could someone sticky it for the time being ta

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bumpty bump


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Burp, scuse me.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Seems we are now back to normal folks


Jac


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one, does that mean the Rally flash at the top right of the Forums.motorhome screen is the correct way in again?

Just asking to make it clear.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Err, it would appear not...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nice one, does that mean the Rally flash at the top right of the Forums.motorhome screen is the correct way in again?
> 
> Just asking to make it clear.


It works that way for me. Select the rally flash, select the rally and then able to add myself or look at attendees etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> It works that way for me. Select the rally flash, select the rally and then able to add myself or look at attendees etc.


Odd, if I use this :-










It takes me to the old site as in my last post Ray.


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

If you login to the 'old' site the link from ' Rally Venues' should work.

Cheers 
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

alandsue said:


> If you login to the 'old' site the link from ' Rally Venues' should work.
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


So we have to log in twice, come on admin, REALLY.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It takes me to the old site as in my last post Ray.


The rallies are on the old site. I think that is the only reason for keeping the old site going. When you select the Rally Flash on the new site it takes you to the rally page on the old site.
You have to be logged in on the old site, and presumably the new one as well for it to work.
There is a sticky on the new site which says "To gain access to Rallies, and multiple other features you need to log in to the old home page marked home at the top of the page. However if you have joined the site after March of this year, 2015, and cannot access the homepage functions please send a message to VS-Adminand we will correct your account."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> The rallies are on the old site. I think that is the only reason for keeping the old site going. When you select the Rally Flash on the new site it takes you to the rally page on the old site.
> You have to be logged in on the old site, and presumably the new one as well for it to work.
> There is a sticky on the new site which says "To gain access to Rallies, and multiple other features you need to log in to the old home page marked home at the top of the page. However if you have joined the site after March of this year, 2015, and cannot access the homepage functions please send a message to VS-Adminand we will correct your account."


Cheers Ray, I don't need to go there, but I think I have a password for the old site, but no idea what it is.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Cheers Ray, I don't need to go there, but I think I have a password for the old site, but no idea what it is.


Your password for the legacy site will not have changed, log in with cookies turned on and it will be remembered so you won't have to enter it again.

If you can't find your old site password you'll need to ask VS to issue you with a new one.

So are you wanting to register for a rally then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Your password for the legacy site will not have changed, log in with cookies turned on and it will be remembered so you won't have to enter it again.
> 
> If you can't find your old site password you'll need to ask VS to issue you with a new one.
> 
> So are you wanting to register for a rally then?


I don't know about you, but recently (during the security fiasco)I had to reset both passwords, but I don't need to go there, I'm sure I can reset it I ever need to though.

No we don't do rally's


----------

